# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Ищу курсы программирования

## GlazunOFF

Ищу курсы веб-программирования в Одессе. Чтобы сразу и дизайну учили.

Нужно обучение Photoshop, HTML, java, CSS, JS, PHP, MySQL, Flash.

Есть такие?

----------


## Firewoolf

> Ищу курсы веб-программирования в Одессе. Чтобы сразу и дизайну учили.
> 
> Нужно обучение Photoshop, HTML, java, CSS, JS, PHP, MySQL, Flash.
> 
> Есть такие?


 нет!

----------


## HECTOP MAXHO

никогда ничего подобного не слышал
java к фотошопу ну никак..

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Ищу курсы веб-программирования в Одессе. Чтобы сразу и дизайну учили.
> 
> Нужно обучение Photoshop, HTML, java, CSS, JS, PHP, MySQL, Flash.
> 
> Есть такие?


 ШАГ...
все сразу на дизайнерском факультете за 1,5 - 2,5 года...
или по отдельности на их курсах...

----------


## GlazunOFF

> или по отдельности на их курсах...


 А какие там условия/цены, не подскажете?

Получается, курсов веб-дизайна у нас вообще нет? Хотя бы по отдельности эти программы есть?

----------


## Прoхожий

*ИМХО* начать лучше с чтения популярной литературы, постепенно углубляясь по возможности, участвуя на льготных условиях в разработке того, что потом станет портфолио. А сертификат с курсов едва ли пригодится... Да и при таком замахе вас или обманут или... скорее всего обманут

----------


## GlazunOFF

> начать лучше с чтения популярной литературы, постепенно углубляясь по возможности, участвуя на льготных условиях в разработке того, что потом станет портфолио. А сертификат с курсов едва ли пригодится... Да и при таком замахе вас или обманут или... скорее всего обманут


 Простите, у меня не так много времени, чтобы литературу почитатывать, так сказать. Неужто курсов никаких нету? Что, веб-дизайн нынче не в моде?

----------


## Прoхожий

При заданной широте размаха, время Вам понадобится - не менее года напряжённой работы над собой.

И никакие курсы не сделают это быстрее.

Ну, разве что если популярно, чтобы потом кроссворды разгадывать или пополнить многочисленные ряды псевдоспециалистов

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А какие там условия/цены, не подскажете?


 читать и спрашивать тут...
https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100

----------


## VIvanov

> Получается, курсов веб-дизайна у нас вообще нет?


 Что-то Вы все в одну кучу свалили. Есть *веб-дизайн* и есть *веб-программирование* - разные вещи.
Например, каким боком к веб-дизайну может относится Java (не JavaScript), MySQL?



> все сразу на дизайнерском факультете за 1,5 - 2,5 года...


 И что интересно там дают? Java, MySQL тоже? 
ИМХО Если да, то это уже ну никак не дизайнерский факультет.

----------


## GlazunOFF

> Есть веб-дизайн и есть веб-программирование - разные вещи.


 А мне веб-программирование больше нужно, как раз. Ну а веб-дизайн так, для знания основ и общего развития.

----------


## Alexander90

интересно как дела обстоят у автора ?

----------


## spacewrx

тоже интересно )

----------


## zmei*

кто ищет тот всегда найдет  
http://www.ex.ua/view/12466733

----------


## Fallout

> кто ищет тот всегда найдет  
> http://www.ex.ua/view/12466733


 это к чему было?

----------


## zmei*

а как ты думаешь?

----------


## Fallout

> а как ты думаешь?


 я думаю что кто-то решил потешить свое ЧСВ, абсолютно не вчитываясь в тему и не обращая внимания на даты :smileflag:

----------


## zmei*

> я думаю что кто-то решил потешить свое ЧСВ, абсолютно не вчитываясь в тему и не обращая внимания на даты


 может быть, не все же тебе тешить свое ЧСВ

----------


## ICEI

Доброго дня всем!
Международный центр образования и интеграций объявляет набор на курсы тестировщика ПО / QA Specialist. Преподаватель - практик, работающий более 10 лет в тестировании. Занятия проходят по выходным, т.к. группа в основном из работающих людей!
По окончании выдается сертификат.
Программа обучения:
1. Процесс разработки ПО. 
2. Гибкая разработка Agile. Srum и Kanban.
3. Тестирование, основные положения и 
     термины.
4. Введение в тестирование ПО. 
4. Требования. Описание требований.
5. Написание ручных тестов.
6. Описание дефектов
7. I18N и L10N. Особенности тестирования I18N 
     и L10N.
8. Bug Tracking система JIRA.
9. Система управления тестами TestLink.
10. Основы автоматизации тестирования.
11. Автоматизация тестирования с помощью 
     Selenium IDE.
12. Автоматизация тестирвоания с помощью 
      Seleinium Webdriver

Стоимость полного курса обучения 1950 грн.
График занятий согласовывается со слушателями.

Подробную информацию о программе курса и оформлении заявки можно получить:
по e-mail: [email protected]
по тел: (068) 25 45 869, (093) 8 33 33 43, (048) 709 28 29
Координатор программы – Марина

----------


## tano.od

> кто ищет тот всегда найдет  
> http://www.ex.ua/view/12466733


 Спасибо большое. Не ссылка, а кладезь знаний.

----------


## Яр

Мое мнение - курсы могут помочь, и многое облегчить, но реальная польза будет только при + 100% самостоятельной работы. Курсы или мастер-классы - это отличное место для того чтобы разобраться с вопросами которые возникают в процессе самостоятельного обучения, понять всю "кухню", прохавать как мыслят реальные разработчики, что важно, а что нет, и так далее. Конечно если преподает реальный разработчик + он заинтересован помочь + понимает все сложности возникающие у начинающих. Когда я начинал вообще ни у кого было проконсультироваться, приходилось все самому прорабатывать. Сейчас все намного проще - тренинги, тонны литературы, ресурсы, онлайн курсы, обычные курсы, stackoverflow, огромное комьюнити. Важно использовать все что есть!

Ссылка в тему. И еще одна.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ол.

В сети появилась реклама школы Линк-академия. Какие есть мнения об этом, в интернете не нашла ничего о них.

----------


## Msstudio

Приглашаем на первые в Одессе курсы  web направления от работающей студии "MsStudio". 
Курсы проводятся индивидуально или в группах 2-3 ученика, что улучшает качество усваимости материала. Уроки ведут специалисты студии. 100% практики!!!
Теоретия и практика:
-Основы композиции
-Колористика
-Типографика
-Стили в Web-дизайне
-Эргономика сайта (Юзабилити)
-Информационная архитектура

Информационная архитектура:
-Adobe Photoshop 
-Adobe Illustrator
-Основы языка гипертекстовой разметки HTML
-Каскадные таблицы стилей CSS
- программирование Рнр

Объем материала изложен в 32 часах индивидуального обучения.
Стоимость курса до конца сентября 1500грн!

В связи со расширением ит индустрии нужны новые молодые специалисты- лучшие ученики после окончания имеют возможность практиковаться и работать в студии. 

 Информация и условия в группе http://vk.com/club74142960
Сайт: msstudio.com.ua
За информацией обращайтесь   
по телефону : 0637267670 Зинаида   
По email: [email protected]

----------

